# Atlas Shrugged now available from Amazon



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

_--changed to image link. Betsy_

Assuming here that Amazon would have vetted this to make sure it's legit.

In any case, I bought it.

b


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

It looks legitimate. The publisher, DUTTON ADULT, appears to be part of the Penguin group.

http://us.penguingroup.com/static/pages/publishers/adult/dutton.html

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

This is listed at Fictionwise and the Sony store as well.  Same publisher, different prices of course.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bjazman said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002OSXD6O/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk
> 
> Assuming here that Amazon would have vetted this to make sure it's legit.
> 
> ...


Yep. . . I'd trust that. . .after the kerfluffle last spring Amazon put some extra checks and balances in place so random people couldn't upload possibly pirated copies. I expect it's legit. (At the least you're acting in good faith if you buy it, but, really, I don't see anything to worry about.)


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

AND THE FOUNTAINHEAD!! WOOOO HOOOO!!!!

(I have clicked on I want to read this on kindle probably 35 times  )

I couldn't even wait for my likely Christmas gift cards....


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I saw the same discussion on the Amazon Kindle discussion forum and did a quick check. Dutton Adult is an imprint of Penguin publishing, and on the main Penguin site the same edition is available in various e-book formats (at full price versus Amazon's discounted price). Not sure why this wasn't widely announced as a lot of people have been clamoring for it, but it certainly appears legitimate.
Elmore


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

Never read any of Ayn Rand's works and come Christmas I will be! These look great and are actually available in the UK!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The agreement has been close to done for some time, from what I've read.  It's been at B&N for a couple of months.  I got the sample from them as my test book for my Nook for PC   software.  Glad it finally made it to Amazon.   Off to spend some of my gift certificate...

EDIT: Cool, that's the cover on my first edition....

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I've never read Rand.  She seems to be extremely polarizing.  Aside from her politics - which is probably what's polarizing everyone - how is she as a writer?  If you take the politics out of her books - are they an interesting read?


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

I loved Atlas Shrugged but don't believe I read Fountainhead.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

DYB said:


> I've never read Rand. She seems to be extremely polarizing. Aside from her politics - which is probably what's polarizing everyone - how is she as a writer? If you take the politics out of her books - are they an interesting read?


If you're not a laissez-faire capitalist I don't think you'd like anything she wrote.

[quote author=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayn_rand#Philosophy]
Rand saw her views as constituting an integrated philosophical system, which she called "Objectivism." The essence of Objectivism, according to Rand, is "the concept of man as a heroic being, with his own happiness as the moral purpose of his life, with productive achievement as his noblest activity, and reason as his only absolute."[/quote]


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Interesting, I'll add it to my wishlist just to be safe though.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

DYB said:


> I've never read Rand. She seems to be extremely polarizing. Aside from her politics - which is probably what's polarizing everyone - how is she as a writer? If you take the politics out of her books - are they an interesting read?


I was very sympathetic to Rand's politics in my early twenties, but am not a fan now. I mention that I was very sympathetic to show that it isn't just politics that makes me say now (and I felt the same way back when I was pro-Rand) this about how she writes:

"For someone who learned English as a second language as an adult, Rand is a TERRIFIC writer!"

Before giving too much weight to the "terrific" apellation, note the qualifying weasel-words on the front of the sentence! I felt this way when I liked her books, so it isn't just politics!

Rather than slog through her fiction writing, if you want to understand what Rand was talking about, I recommend you dig up a collection of her non-fiction essays called "The Virtue of Selfishness". Her writing style isn't quite as difficult (my opinion only) on non-fic, and she clearly explains her philosophy in this book.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

One more thing--I'd seriously consider using the Kindle ability to try a sample before purchasing her fiction!  That's the best and fairest way to evaluate her writing style.  Y'all know about this, but I thought you'd benefit from the reminder!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> If you're not a laissez-faire capitalist I don't think you'd like anything she wrote.


Love Ayn Rand, love her writing. (I don't believe I would be considered a laissez-faire capitalist. ) I marvel at her command of language considering English was not her first language.... and her men are hot. 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Rather than slog through her fiction writing, if you want to understand what Rand was talking about, I recommend you dig up a collection of her non-fiction essays called "The Virtue of Selfishness". Her writing style isn't quite as difficult (my opinion only) on non-fic, and she clearly explains her philosophy in this book.


After reminiscing a bit, I'd also recommend this book. I believe that this book contains an essay on railroad robber barons that I still remember well after many years. I don't agree with it (was even a bit skeptical of it when I first read it and was a Rand fan) but it is a fascinating viewpoint that she explains well!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess unlike Alan Greenspan , I didn't read her books as blueprints for life, but as NOVELS. Fiction. _We the People_ is actually one of my favorites of her writing, and I was fortunate to see it performed on stage somewhere sometime years ago...

I read books about drunks and assassins, but am neither. Just like fiction and different viewpoints. And good writing.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love Ayn Rand, love her writing. (I don't believe I would be considered a laissez-faire capitalist.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


>


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I guess unlike Alan Greenspan , I didn't read her books as blueprints for life, but as NOVELS. Fiction. _We the People_ is actually one of my favorites of her writing, and I was fortunate to see it performed on stage somewhere sometime years ago...
> 
> I read books about drunks and assassins, but am neither. Just like fiction and different viewpoints. And good writing.


That's the different viewpoint thing--I've never been a fan at all of her fiction writing, but I do think her style works well for "nonfiction" essays. Betsy, I'm curious if you have ever read anything by Jules Verne or Bram Stoker. Their style (which I'd describe as wordy and ponderous) reminded me a lot of Ayn Rand (though without the philosophical dissertations). I'm curious if you read them and like their fiction also.

Anyway, I definitely agree about being exposed to different viewpoints, which is why I recommend reading Rand's essays and posted links to them, even though I disagree with 'em!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The Hooded Claw>  Thanks for the recommendations!  I know a little bit about Rand's philosophy and politics - and find very little to admire.  What's interesting to me is that she wrote these massive novels, works of fiction, to fully explain and justify her beliefs.  And I wondered if you take the politics and the philosophy out of the equation - are her novels good reads; do they have a plot worth following.  This may be a faulty question; perhaps the politics can't be removed - they are part of the whole fabric.  I do like Jules Verne!

Quite a few writers for whom English was a second language have managed to write significant works in English, so in that regard Rand doesn't impress me.  Conrad and Nabokov also come to mind.  English was also my second language and I think I speak it better than many natives!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read Dracula and two or three Verne books.  Funny, I don't see them as similar to Ayn Rand at all, but then I never found Rand's writing wordy or ponderous (except for the John Galt speech in Atlas Shrugged).  I see Verne and Stoker's writing to be typical of the era in which they wrote. Rand was born the year Verne died, and I find her writing to be fairly modern and very clear and specific.    Now I'll have to go back and compare them.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

DYB said:


> The Hooded Claw> I do like Jules Verne!


Then you may think her novels are wonderful! I didn't care for them, either on the style, or the philosophical stuff that I considered heavy-handed. But obviously Betsy loved 'em and the philosophical stuff didn't intrude in a way she found bothersome. I'd still try a sample. There's no question Rand was a brilliant person, even though I happen to think she was brilliantly wrong about many things!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> Quite a few writers for whom English was a second language have managed to write significant works in English, so in that regard Rand doesn't impress me. Conrad and Nabokov also come to mind. English was also my second language and I think I speak it better than many natives!


English was my mother's second language.  I admired her tremendously (did I mention she was from Hibbing, Minnesota?) as I do any author who manages to write a good book in their first OR second language. l do think it's an accomplishment for ANYONE to be able to write so clearly in their second language. You too, DYB. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Then you may think her novels are wonderful! I didn't care for them, either on the style, or the philosophical stuff that I considered heavy-handed. But obviously Betsy loved 'em and the philosophical stuff didn't intrude in a way she found bothersome. I'd still try a sample. There's no question Rand was a brilliant person, even though I happen to think she was brilliantly wrong about many things!


I agree with trying a sample, for sure. Not everyone can enjoy reading something where one disagrees completely with the philosophy, obviously. 

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> English was my mother's second language.  I admired her tremendously (did I mention she was from Hibbing, Minnesota?) as I do any author who manages to write a good book in their first OR second language. l do think it's an accomplishment for ANYONE to be able to write so clearly in their second language. You too, DYB.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy! I credit reading with helping me learn English, and I always loved the classics, so I was reading Jane Austen and E.M. Forster a few years after coming to the US. No doubt that's what helped me get a real grasp on the language and its intricacies.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Just to be clear, because of her philosophy, I wouldn't recommend Ayn Rand's fiction to everyone. But when I first read her books I thought they were wonderful.

I've read both _The Fountainhead_ and _Atlas Shrugged_ again recently and was not as taken by them as I was when I was young. The same holds true for _The Catcher in the Rye_.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Amongst Rand's stuff, "Anthem" is available for $3.99. I will post this one on the bargain books thread!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For some reason, there were a gazillion versions of Anthem out there, as I recall...

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For some reason, there were a gazillion versions of Anthem out there, as I recall...


I see that the digital list price for Anthem is only $4.99, so the $3.99 isn't a huge discount. Maybe there is something flaky about the copyright or something....Though if so I'd have expected free or low-cost copies to have been available on Amazon and elsewhere for years.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I read her as a teen and I still think that she was an interesting author from her point of view that was contrary to her her country's philosophy.  It took a lot of courage at that time to disagree with the state in the USSR.  I do think that her analysis helps explain the fall of communism.  In addition, although she preached for capitalism, she wholeheartedly embraced the anti-religion and God dogma that was preached at her in childhood.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

The Ayn Rand foundation didn't renew the copyrite for Anthem on time, so they lost it.

I read Ayn Rand's fiction books as novels, and she has good character development. Some characters can be rather wordy, but so are a lot of people  . If you want to read her novels, as novels, I think they are worth the read. She had strong feelings about her politics, she had a childhood in a country that formed those thoughts. But she also believed that each person was responsible for their own philosophy. She never wanted to be a leader of peoples' minds. She had her opinions and expected to be able to share them. And she expected others to take on the responsibility to share theirs. She did see it as a responsibility. I have a book called The Journals of Ayn Rand  and I have found it really interesting to read what she wrote in her journals about her own work, why she wrote the plots and character the way she did, and how she justifies changes that she says in one entry, (paraphrasing) she doesn't agree with, but it is what the characters would do.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I see that the digital list price for Anthem is only $4.99, so the $3.99 isn't a huge discount. Maybe there is something flaky about the copyright or something....Though if so I'd have expected free or low-cost copies to have been available on Amazon and elsewhere for years.


Anthem is out there for free on several free book sites because of the lost copyright. (http://manybooks.net/titles/randaynetext98anthm10.html)


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

I've just read the Amazon thread and by jeeves don't people at least check on google before they shout piracy from the gallows?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

All these great new releases.  So hoping for some GC's for Christmas.  

I see that We the Living isn't available, yet.  That's my favorite books of hers.  It's semi-autobiographical.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope the releases keep coming even after holidays.  I do love browsing for new books.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I guess unlike Alan Greenspan , I didn't read her books as blueprints for life, but as NOVELS. Fiction. _We the People_ is actually one of my favorites of her writing, and I was fortunate to see it performed on stage somewhere sometime years ago...
> 
> I read books about drunks and assassins, but am neither. Just like fiction and different viewpoints. And good writing.
> 
> Betsy


I'm with ya, girlfriend! I liked the way you put that into words.

Enjoyed both Atlas Shrugged and The Fountainhead many years ago; think it's time to revisit.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I didn't see it mentioned anywhere else... Fountainhead by Ayn Rand is now available for Kindle.

​


----------



## jrluzader (Jan 7, 2010)

I am not sure how many people are still mulling over the option of a purchase, or want (yet another) opinion on the book.

I would have a hard time suggesting Atlas Shrugged to anyone. On the one hand, it is an undeniably important book, if for no other reason than the amount of people (and important people) it has influenced. However, and I know I run the risk of offending some of her stauncher fans, when I read Atlas Shrugged, I found the prose to be rather dry, the characters flat (everyone can easily sorted into two or three categories which are always immediately apparent by the physical attributes of the character (physiognomy)), the philosophy simplistic, the plot predictable, and the book on the whole about 5 or 6 hundred pages longer than the content of the book allowed for.

It is not a terrible book by any means; it is just not a great book. I _have_ suggested this book to friends in the past, but only as a means of starting a discussion. So, in conclusion, If you want to read an important book that will allow you to participate in semi-academic discussions, go for it, but if you are looking for enjoyable literature, I cannot suggest you investing your time in pushing through the book's 1200 pages.

As if this needs saying: do take my opinion with a grain of salt, as it appears to be in the minority.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I read Atlas Shrugged in paperback about 2 months ago.  I have to say, it is the best book I've ever read.  I thought this so much so, that I bought the great, big, giant hardback just to have.  I read The Fountainhead before reading it.  Though The Fountainhead was really good, I LOVED Atlas Shrugged.  I had never even heard of Rand before my youngest daughter told me about her.  I believe in some of her politics, but she is extreme.  However, I just love the way she writes and the overall meaning of her books.  Unfortunately, every time I've ever mentioned loving Rand's books, a controversy into Rand and her politics ensues.  Her character always includes strong women (who I admire) and very interesting characters.  And Atlas Shrugged had some really fantastic love interests.  Like I said...best book I've ever read and I want to read it again.  I was very pleased to see it was a Kindle book.  It was one of the first searches of Kindle books I did.


----------



## zstopper (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought the Howard Roark character in The Fountainhead was interesting
enough for a while, but ultimately her dreary writing style wears a reader down. 
I would suggest reading Rand's Wikipedia entry to find out all anyone needs to
know about her, and then use the time you saved to read a more interesting book.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I really liked _Anthem _way back in HS and have a reread as well as at least one of her other books on my list.

I don't know anything about the other books, but back then I saw _Anthem _as dystopian more than political. I could be wrong, though -- it was a long time ago


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

Atlas Shrugged is one of those few books thats stays with you for years. Most people remember reading many many years ago, remembtre what it was about and how it affected them. Very few books do that. While the literary style certainly does not compare to some of the great authors, this fact alone, makes it one of the GREAT books of the past century. How many book from 50 years ago are still widely read today and still occasionally creep up into the best seller list?  I read AS way back in the college days and now that it is available on the Kindle I just might have a visit with Dagny Taggart and John Galt again. 

Phil


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Capri142 said:


> Atlas Shrugged is one of those few books thats stays with you for years. Most people remember reading many many years ago, remembtre what it was about and how it affected them. Very few books do that. While the literary style certainly does not compare to some of the great authors, this fact alone, makes it one of the GREAT books of the past century. How many book from 50 years ago are still widely read today and still occasionally creep up into the best seller list? I read AS way back in the college days and now that it is available on the Kindle I just might have a visit with Dagny Taggart and John Galt again.
> 
> Phil


I feel like you do about it. But I only read it less than a year ago and I'm 49. My youngest daughter, who was in HS at the time, introduced Ann Rand and her books to me. I read The Fountainhead, loved it, then read Atlas Shrugged and REALLY loved it. Dagney Taggard was my hero!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

My youngest daughter, who is now in pre-med, was so much influenced by Ayn Rand's writing, that she mentioned a phrase of The Fountainhead in her Valedictorian speech in High School. Some of her beliefs root from her writings I do believe as evidenced by her valedictorian speech as she stood up before her classmates in 2008:

Ayn Rand once wrote, "Throughout the centuries there were men who took first steps down new roads, armed with nothing but their own vision." I look out to you, my classmates and my friends, and my mind is filled with memories and laughter and happiness for the experiences we have shared. I remember the years we spent growing up and growing out into the world, and as my mind travels through time, I come to this very moment. Here we are, residing in our final day of our high school life, on the verge of the beginning of the rest of our lives, and I am struck by the gravity of this moment. This moment, right here and right now, is the most important moment of our lives thus far: not because we are graduating, but because we own the present. Our past has been carved of the hardest of stones, and we cannot ever go back to carve again, but the present is as clear as a pool of water, and we are free to do whatever it is that we wish. We are not the same men and women we were yesterday; we are who we are right now.

There is a magic, a beauty to who we are. We are endless, full of possibility. Our lives are limited only by the limits we place on ourselves. We can truly achieve whatever we wish, if only we dare to wish and to pursue that wish. Do not ever believe it when someone tells you you cannot do something; it is a lie. If you have a vision, then you have the means of fulfilling it. We are not who others tell us we are; we cannot and should not be measured by other people's standards. Each of us is his or her own person, an individual full of personal hopes and dreams and yearnings. The true measure of a man is by how well he follows the vision of his soul, by how true he is to the deepest longings of his heart. We must know ourselves. We must seek, and we must find. There is no trodden path for us to follow; we must make our own; we must be pioneers. Because all that is important is who we are, not who others think we should be.

Dare to dream. Dare to hope. Dare to believe what is true. Dare to live and to love and to be happy. Dare to see and to know and to understand. Dare to be who you are and know that that is the only person you should be. Do not be tied to the past, and do not be chained to a future you do not want. It is yours for the taking. Your life is your own; have the courage to live it.

And now the time is near. We are about to receive our diplomas and move into the next stage of our lives, whatever they may be. It is my sincerest hope that for every single one of us, whatever lies ahead will be full of growth and learning and the pursuit of our own happiness. It does not matter our circumstances; it only matters what we do with them. May you laugh and smile and weep and hope and dream and feel and see and know. May you be passionate as the thunderstorm, forgiving as the rain, beautiful as the morning glory, loving as the wind, and bright as the sun. May you live every day of your life.

Thank you.
By Kaitlyn Elkins

\


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice, Rhonda, thanks for sharing!  Your daughter has a way with words.

I haven't come across a book (or anything else for that matter) that everyone loves.  There's no problem with that!  Some love Ayn Rand's writing, some don't.  'S okay!

For me, her strong fearless female characters were always a draw.  At the time I read them, in the 70s, there really weren't that many popular books with characters like that.  Things have really changed....  And of course, her men are hot.     I read them simply as fiction and enjoyed them mightily, still do.

Betsy


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Is it true!?  Oh, JOY!  I have been longing to read Atlas Shrugged again lately but when I looked at the publisher I thought for sure it was fake!  so I came here for answers and you have made me so happy!  

I also see "Fountainhead" and "We the living" (one of my favorite books ever!) but they are from different publishers.  Anyone know if these are legit?  Is there an easy way to tell if it is a legit publisher?  I would hate to support a pirate here!


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

ETA:
I googled all 3 publishers and they all show up under the Penguin umbrella so I will assume I am good to go!  Yahooooo!  Now I know what I am reading for the next while (maybe I will hold off on "We the Living" right now because it is so sad.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

liannallama said:


> ETA:
> I googled all 3 publishers and they all show up under the Penguin umbrella so I will assume I am good to go! Yahooooo! Now I know what I am reading for the next while (maybe I will hold off on "We the Living" right now because it is so sad.


_We the Living_ is also my favorite Rand book. But yes, it is sad.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've read "Atlas Shrugged" twice, most recently last year before I got my Kindle. It's a remarkable book, the culmination of Rand's development of her Objectivism philosophy.

I recommend it for anyone, regardless of their political views. It's very long, but the author has a lot to say.


----------

